# Cutting oil



## Reeltor (Nov 3, 2017)

I have used Oatey brand Dark Cutting Oil for years.  I used to find it in the plumbing department at Home Depot and Lowes, with Lowes being a few dollars cheaper.  I tried to buy some today and found that the cutting oil is no longer sold in the stores.  You can order on-line with free delivery to your local store.  I am wondering if they will discontinue carrying it altogether.  This is a sulfonated and chlorinated oil and I find that it works well on the mill and lathe.  I don't recall seeing any "yellow metal" cautions.  
If you need some you might want to order it while the getting is good; 8 dollars and change for a quart.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 3, 2017)

Go on Amazon and buy Mobil Mobilmet 766 cutting oil. You never go back to Oatly dark cutting oil after trying it.. You'll have to buy a gallon of it, overall, a tad cheaper, too.


----------



## b4autodark (Nov 4, 2017)

I like it also, was a plumber for years and cut a lot of threads. Oatey or Ridgid cutting oil work well and are both readily available at plumbing supply houses. Or at least should be!


----------



## Bamban (Nov 4, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Go on Amazon and buy Mobil Mobilmet 766 cutting oil. You never go back to Oatly black cutting oil after trying it.. You'll have to buy a gallon of it, overall, a tad cheaper, too.




Ken,

When my gallon Ridgid Extreme ran out I bought some Mobilnet 766. I could not be happier, and you are right, the price point is nice. Even at MSC, the price per gallon is under $17, plus shipping. 

When turning barrels I add STP to the 766, the mix enables the oil to stick to the material at moderate speed


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 4, 2017)

Didn't someone on this forum say that chainsaw bar oil was the same thing?


----------



## wlburton (Nov 4, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Go on Amazon and buy Mobil Mobilmet 766 cutting oil. You never go back to Oatly black cutting oil after trying it.. You'll have to buy a gallon of it, overall, a tad cheaper, too.


Does it smoke less than than Oatey Dark?  That is sometimes a nuisance in my basement shop.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2017)

wlburton said:


> Does it smoke less than than Oatey Dark?  That is sometimes a nuisance in my basement shop.


It smokes a little bit to none at all.  The wife and kids don't complain like they used to when I used any dark cutting oil including Oatey.  Rigid light cutting oil for stainless steel works good too, but not as good as Mobilmet 766.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2017)

MikeWi said:


> Didn't someone on this forum say that chainsaw bar oil was the same thing?


Bar oil is not cutting oil!


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2017)

Bamban said:


> .......................When turning barrels I add STP to the 766, the mix enables the oil to stick to the material at moderate speed


Hey, I like that idea. I'll try it!


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 4, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Bar oil is not cutting oil!


Right on, Ken!  Lubricating oil and cutting oil are trying to help to achieve exactly the opposite things...


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Right on, Ken!  Lubricating oil and cutting oil are trying to help to achieve exactly the opposite things...


That's what I thought, but there were others supporting the idea so...  I should try and find it again.  I never tried the idea in any case.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 5, 2017)

MikeWi said:


> That's what I thought, but there were others supporting the idea so...  I should try and find it again.  I never tried the idea in any case.


Metal can be cut with no oil at all.  It can also be cut with most any oil out there, or water.  Cutting oils are made specifically for cutting metal.  Lubricating oils are made to keep metal from being cut.   I know which I will choose...


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 5, 2017)

STP is more of tackifier than lubricating oil.  Why do you think it helps keep things lubricated in a worn engine? 
Add it to ISO 46 oil and you got way oil!  Well almost..


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 5, 2017)

When I need the dark cutting oil I use the CRC spray cutting oil. You can buy it at Harbor Freight.

http://www.crcindustries.com/products/cutting-oil-thread-cutting-lubricant-12-wt-oz-14050.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/12-oz-thread-cutting-lubricant-92581.html


----------



## samthedog (Nov 6, 2017)

I use this stuff:

https://www.rocol.com/products/rtd-liquid-reaming-tapping-drilling

I have been very happy with it as it is great for tapping, drilling, machining and the metal bandsaw. One cutting oil to rule them all.

Paul.


----------



## hman (Nov 10, 2017)

samthedog said:


> I use this stuff:
> https://www.rocol.com/products/rtd-liquid-reaming-tapping-drilling


How/where do you get it?  

I clicked the link, then went to the distributors page for USA, got to "Indestructible Paint."  Tried clicking on their product number, got sent back to the page I got with your link.  Tried filling out the "Contact us" stuff, and got a page full of some kind of weird error messages. 

!(?§§¶≠£¥ß∂©Ωµ(*&%$^&&&!!!!


----------



## samthedog (Nov 11, 2017)

hman said:


> How/where do you get it?
> 
> I clicked the link, then went to the distributors page for USA, got to "Indestructible Paint."  Tried clicking on their product number, got sent back to the page I got with your link.  Tried filling out the "Contact us" stuff, and got a page full of some kind of weird error messages.
> 
> !(?§§¶≠£¥ß∂©Ωµ(*&%$^&&&!!!!



I bought mine from a machine shop that was a distributor. I am not sure how you would get it on your side of the pond. This stuff is very good and seems to be the cutting oil of choice for manual machines on this side of the pond.

Paul.


----------



## JPMacG (Nov 11, 2017)

To the OP, ordering things at HD is no problem -  I have done it many times.  There is no shipping charge if you pick it up at the store and it arrives typically in a few days.  Their catalog of stuff that you can order is enormous.  I guess they are trying to compete with online retailers.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 11, 2017)

If you buy Mobilmet 766 on Amazon you can get an extended warranty!   I wish I was joking but they really do offer it.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 11, 2017)

Guys, one thing we all need to do is get the MSDS sheet (European/Australian call it something else) to the product we use and pay attention to things like fumes, mists, vapors, that these products put out.  Also thing like contact with your skin, eyes, etc., can have an serious end results. And many other things that could have adverse affects on use of these products.  In general, probably okay with most, just a caution to all.  Ken


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 11, 2017)

Bamban said:


> Ken,
> 
> When my gallon Ridgid Extreme ran out I bought some Mobilnet 766. I could not be happier, and you are right, the price point is nice. Even at MSC, the price per gallon is under $17, plus shipping.
> 
> When turning barrels I add STP to the 766, the mix enables the oil to stick to the material at moderate speed


I wish I had seen this earlier, I just went to MSC, McMaster, Amazon , zoro ... 25.54 at McMaster is the least, MSC 28.81.
quite a difference in price from the 4th.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 11, 2017)

samthedog said:


> I bought mine from a machine shop that was a distributor. I am not sure how you would get it on your side of the pond. This stuff is very good and seems to be the cutting oil of choice for manual machines on this side of the pond.
> 
> Paul.


I found lalonde Canada to be the distributor over here, contacted them  to see if the ship a single bottle of their RTD liquid to try,they responded within an hour today ,will send the price and shipping cost on monday, I really like to try this oil especially for cutting metal on my horizontal bandsaw.
http://www.lalonde.ca/


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 11, 2017)

I too like the Mobilmet 766 far better than dark cutting oil. I still have a quart of the Oatey oil here, so I use it for tapping just so I can eventually use it up. Any power cutting gets the 766 treatment, however.


----------



## wlburton (Nov 11, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I too like the Mobilmet 766 far better than dark cutting oil. I still have a quart of the Oatey oil here, so I use it for tapping just so I can eventually use it up. Any power cutting gets the 766 treatment, however.


Terry--
Did you find it somewhere locally?
Bill


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 11, 2017)

I purchased the Mobilmet 766 through either Enco/MSC or McMaster-Carr, I forget which. The Oatey dark cutting oil I found at my local Ace Hardware store ten years ago or so, but I know for fact that they still carry it. 

I think the small mom and pop type stores are more likely to carry items that the big box stores would not even consider. Big box stores focus on selling volume, which means only carrying items that they know they will sell regularly. Small stores think about providing service and accommodating as many customers as possible and not just maximizing their sales volume.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 13, 2017)

I know this is long shot but if any of the members in Ontario, Canada is interested in buying the RTD LIQUID that Paul (samthedog-post#15) mentioned,I got a reply from the local distributor(Oakville, Ont.),the price for a 400g bottle is $25 CDN$ plus shipping.I myself find it to be slightly too expensive for such small bottle but would chip in to buy a pail and divide between us.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 13, 2017)

MikeWi said:


> Didn't someone on this forum say that chainsaw bar oil was the same thing?


That was for ways oil, not cutting oil


----------



## benmychree (Nov 13, 2017)

I no longer use cutting oils, I use TapFree for nearly everything; I'd have it on my pancakes if it tasted better!


----------



## hman (Nov 13, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I know this is long shot but if any of the members in Ontario, Canada is interested in buying the RTD LIQUID that Paul (samthedog-post#15) mentioned,I got a reply from the local distributor(Oakville, Ont.),the price for a 400g bottle is $25 CDN$ plus shipping.I myself find it to be slightly too expensive for such small bottle but would chip in to buy a pail and divide between us.


After my last post, I did manage to find an email address for the US distributor.  Got a reply today (quoted below).  Bottom line for me is that they want $40 for the same 400 grams (about a pint) - or about $320/gallon.  Plus, they're facing an MOQ (I assume minimum order quantity) of 100 units.  Sorry, folks, that's WAY too rich for my blood 

Quoted from email:

sales@indestructiblepaint.com

Hi ,
ROCOL 53072 is $ 39.98 per 400 grams.
We do not have stock at this time. This will need to be drop ship from our UK facility. There is a Large MOQ 100 pcs.
The MOQ will drop once I can combine them with other orders.
FOB United Kingdom.
P.O. min $ 150.00 per order
Credit Cards 3% Charge
Visa or Mater Card Only

Brian Stoerzinger
Indestructible Paint Inc.
1 Independence Drive
Monroe, Ct 06468
P- 203-880-9130
F- 203-880-9133


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 14, 2017)

I'll stick with what has worked for me,Tap Magic has been great as my cutting oil and tapping oil,I recently bought the extra thick version of it that mixes very well with the regular TM 2 to 1,works well in cold whether, best of all it smells alright .


----------

